# Soviet Merchant Marine losses in WWII



## Andrey Nelogov (Jun 8, 2009)

Dear Colleagues,

I sent a short translation general information about losses of Soviet Merchant Marine in WWII into DIRECTORY / WWII, published by Russian project of military literature (MILITERRA). Kindly ask You to advise if the information is useful to decide if I should translate and sent further details. Many thanks.

Sincerely Yours,
Andrey


----------



## tell (Feb 12, 2005)

andrey, we are all members of the brotherhood and are interested in everything about ships your translations will be very interesting to us all and any photos will be very well received Tell


----------



## johnb42 (Jun 1, 2009)

tell said:


> andrey, we are all members of the brotherhood and are interested in everything about ships your translations will be very interesting to us all and any photos will be very well received Tell


Me to, Andrey, I would appreciate seeing your photos with any information that accompanies them. My only real contact with a Russian ship came when I joined Marco Shipping of Singapore who bought the LASH ship Alexander Kosygin and renamed her Atlantic Forest. She must have been a fantastic vessel in her time under the Russian flag - gymnasium, surgery, theatre with grand piano and a cinema with separate projection room. The crew must have been really well looked after in her heyday. On the other side of the political divide, I found things very different, but that's life and we can all expect a lot of changes if we live long enough.
Look forward to seeing your posts.
John


----------



## DAVIDJM (Sep 17, 2005)

I am also interestesd in the information on the russian ships. especially if you have the history and fates as there was a block on information released.


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

We would certainly be interested so please go ahead!


----------



## Old Janner (Mar 11, 2009)

Andrey Nelogov said:


> Dear Colleagues,
> 
> I sent a short translation general information about losses of Soviet Merchant Marine in WWII into DIRECTORY / WWII, published by Russian project of military literature (MILITERRA). Kindly ask You to advise if the information is useful to decide if I should translate and sent further details. Many thanks.
> 
> ...


Please go ahead on the project, sounds good. Not only the North Atlantic, but the Pacific and Black Sea areas, do you have any information on Soviet ships in the Caspian 1914 to 1920 ?

Best regards,

Spence.


----------



## Andrey Nelogov (Jun 8, 2009)

Dear Spence,

Many thanks. I was able to find several books about Soviet Merchant Marine only. Carefully check these books I suppose that most of them are reprint of 60 years anniversary issue of Ministry of Merchant Marine (1984), which is 50/50 propaganda and historical issue. The history of Soviet Merchant Marine is terra incognita. However, there are a lot of enthusiasts and even first good example of well done job at www.fesco.com (on line historical catalog of FESCO ships and books about the company at pdf files). 

Sincerely Yours,
Andrey


----------



## Andrey Nelogov (Jun 8, 2009)

Information about sailing of Russian Baltic fleet and merchant ships from Tallinn to Leningrad in August 1941 is added. Over 11000 crew and passengers were lost within two days.


----------



## Andrey Nelogov (Jun 8, 2009)

Kindly note that a report about Volgoles Type timber carriers participation in WW2 is added. Several photos of Andre Marti Shipyard workers and engineers dated on 1930-s are also available at Directory Soviet Merchant Marine Losses. Sincerely Yours, Andrey


----------



## Andrey Nelogov (Jun 8, 2009)

Statistics of BRT, types of ships and list of ships which were captured on 22.06.1941 in foreign ports are included to SN Directory Soviet Merchant Marine in WW2. Sincerely Yours, Andrey


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

Please carry on the good work Andrey

Fred (Thumb)


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks for your excellent contributions to the Directory Andrey!


----------

